# Howdy everyone



## MarkyMarc (Apr 6, 2016)

Fellow rider here from the GTA, Ontario Canada. Pass holder at mslm.
How is everyone?

Long time lurker:nerd: finally decided to join.

Say hello:wink:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

MarkyMarc said:


> Fellow rider here from the GTA, Ontario Canada. Pass holder at mslm.
> How is everyone?
> 
> Long time lurker:nerd: finally decided to join.
> ...


Welcome! There are a few of us from the GTA on here. I am very very excited about the storm on its way!!!!!! Perfect timing for March Break


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.:smile:

How long have you been riding?
Will we find you in the parks at MSLM, or do you stick to the groomers?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> How long have you been riding?
> Will we find you in the parks at MSLM, or do you stick to the groomers?


Not to crash the party but...I want to take park lessons next year. My DH says no....thoughts???????


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> Not to crash the party but...I want to take park lessons next year. My DH says no....thoughts???????


Well, if you take lessons you're much better off than winging it on your own.
Great way to improve your balance and agility on the board, and opens a whole new world of riding options - very valuable in terrain-challenged Ontario.

If you get your MSLM pass for next year, you're a step ahead - best terrain parks in Ontario.

(DH? Darling Husband??)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Well, if you take lessons you're much better off than winging it on your own.
> Great way to improve your balance and agility on the board, and opens a whole new world of riding options - very valuable in terrain-challenged Ontario.
> 
> If you get your MSLM pass for next year, you're a step ahead - best terrain parks in Ontario.
> ...


everyone knows DH stands for Designated Hitter


----------

